# What kind of short haired cat breeds are there?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

The only ones I have heard of are American Shorthair and Hairless one which are Canadian Hairless and Spynx hairless. If there are ANY hairless breeds please let me know. I want only Short Haired cats or hairless cats. Since my mom doesn't like long hairs. I don't either. Theyb shed too much. Thanks. Catlover_2004.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

um, well, heres a good site with alot of shorthaired breeds, it's kind of got a cat breeds for you to look through.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds.html


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Short-haired cats shed just as much as long-haired, sometimes even worse. I have 3 short-hairs and 2 long-hairs, and the short-hairs shed the most by far. The only way to guarantee NO shedding is to get a cat with NO fur, such as the Sphinx.

If a short-haired cat is all you are after, visit your local shelter. If you are extremely concerned about shedding, maybe a cat isn't for you. After all, the hair kinda comes with the cat in most cases... :roll: 

Ems x


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

shedding is pretty easy to control. daily brushing is one of the best ways to keep loose fur off the floor and furniture. there are wipes, clothes, all sorts of things.

another thing that helps a LOT is diet. My cat would shed half a handful of hair with every firm stroke I pet him, but since he's been on a high quality diet with lots of wet food, he doesn't shed at all. I still find hair on my bed and where he sleeps alot, but I'll admit I'm not one for cleaning and I never brush him  

If you really want a cat, there are so many things you can do to keep the hair problem minimal


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

There's also the Cornish Rex and Devon Rex which are short haired cats. I have two Cornish Rex kittens and one long haired cat and the Rexes really don't shed at all. They have very very short hair that's wavy and smooth. They're great for people with allergies because they have less dander. 
Now, these cats can be strange looking to someone whose seeing them for the first time, but they are the most lovable cats I've ever had!


----------

